# Navy Seal Accidentally Shoots Self



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm kind of shocked that someone with THIS much training as a SEAL is supposed to have got to screwing around and then shoots himself. This is why you don't screw around with guns... EVER! 



> SAN DIEGO (AP)  San Diego police say a Navy SEAL is on life support after accidentally shooting himself in the head.
> 
> Officer Frank Cali tells U-T San Diego (http://bit.ly/wVdcY2 ) that officers were called to a home in Pacific Beach at about 2 a.m. Thursday on a report that a man had been playing with a gun and accidentally shot himself.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/police-navy-seal-accidentally-shoots-self-022731883.html


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 6, 2012)

This may not be what it appears, often when someone tries to kill themselves family, friends etc will say that they were 'playing' or 'cleaning' a weapon. I suspect there's more to this than someone just playing around even if they were drunk.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sad... had just (successfully) completed his training to be a Navy Seal.  Brought a girl home while drunk, and was showing off his guns...

The gun is *always*&#8203; loaded.  Even when you know it's not.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2012)

training or not, **** happens.  gotta treat the tools with the appropriate respect.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 6, 2012)

Quite so :nods:.  If I ask for a "Hand's up", amongst those of us who train with bladed weapons, regarding who has never cut themselves with their sword, I would be far from surprised to see no hands raised.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> This may not be what it appears, often when someone tries to kill themselves family, friends etc will say that they were 'playing' or 'cleaning' a weapon. I suspect there's more to this than someone just playing around even if they were drunk.



I can go with that, though suicide is a touchy subject with me, having witnessed it first hand, and lost several others to it and realizing that it'll never make any sense, no matter the reason. Accidental suicide (even if unsuccessful) is a result of foolish behavior. This foolish chap was showing off. As Nomad said: A gun is always loaded.



Sukerkin said:


> Quite so :nods:.  If I ask for a "Hand's up",  amongst those of us who train with bladed weapons, regarding who has never cut themselves with their sword, I would be far from surprised to see no hands raised.



(Raises hand here! Though not with a sword, it was with an edged weapon).


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 7, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> I can go with that, though suicide is a touchy subject with me, having witnessed it first hand, and lost several others to it and realizing that it'll never make any sense, no matter the reason. Accidental suicide (even if unsuccessful) is a result of foolish behavior. This foolish chap was showing off. As Nomad said: A gun is always loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've known two service people who have committed suicide, killed while 'playing Russian roulette' has long been a euphemism for suicide. It's usually to cover up and save the family any more grief.


----------



## j-squared (Jan 17, 2012)

Guns and alcohol, and some testosterone on top, not a good mix.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 17, 2012)

j-squared said:


> Guns and alcohol, and some testosterone on top, not a good mix.


Along with a dose of STUPID...........


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Quite so :nods:.  If I ask for a "Hand's up", amongst those of us who train with bladed weapons, regarding who has never cut themselves with their sword, I would be far from surprised to see no hands raised.



If I raised my hand I would have to be wearing gloves to get away with it.


... And a hat, to cover up the awesome Nike swoosh on my head.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

